# Ant Killer



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Like most people we've got a serious ant problem, both inside and outside the house. I've even found a couple of cockroaches in the salon in the last week. Successfully exterminated.

The house is clean, floors regularly washed, dogs' bowls taken away and washed after feeding, no crumbs or food scraps left around...but still the little ******s get in.
Can anyone tell me f there is such a thing as a killing spray which can be used around someone with a pulmonary illness, one that won't harm the dogs? Raid and sprays like that are a no-no.
TIA.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Why a spray? I buy a powder from the ferrateria that simply stops ants in their tracks. I believe it is not possible now to buy anything that ants take back to their nest that kills. I believe products these days just relocate ants. 

I have two dogs and use the powder successfully without the dogs worrying 

Davexf


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

talcum powder or chalk lines all round points of entry


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

It’s really strange we have ants outside on the Finca thousands, but we’ve never had an issue with ants inside. GAFE


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We occasionally have the tiny black Argentine ants in the kitchen. Sometimes I put a bit of honey on the floor, wait till they all arrive and then pour boiling water on them. But you'll never get rid of them completely.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's an old thread with a suggestion of mine and many more I think
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/75204-ants.html


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Suggest you see where the ants are coming from That is the hole And then spray ant killer just in to that/ those holes every day for a about a week. That way practically not problem for pets 

Has always worked for me. That is until next time

It is pointless to spray here there and everywhere you see an ant


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Sprays like RAID will never really work for ants - you just kill a few and they will either continue to enter via the same route or find another. Lots of organic solutions on the web, all you need to do is google eg. how to get rid of ants naturally. They don't just enter in search of food, but also to escape certain weather condition etc.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We've used Zum for 18 years now, dogs still ok, cat ok, wife ok,black and yellow wriggly things, ants and other nasties kept at bay. Spray thresholds and windows to create a barrier, works for twelve months!


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Vinegar is great for wiping down benches etc. Also maybe add some to water for mopping floors.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I've got powder from ferreteria. We'll see.

Problem is, we have a large garden with very many ant 'homes'. There are very many possible points of entry.
Hopefully this stuff will work without harming dogs or OH.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> It’s really strange we have ants outside on the Finca thousands, but we’ve never had an issue with ants inside. GAFE


Don't rub it in!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

country boy said:


> We've used Zum for 18 years now, dogs still ok, cat ok, wife ok,black and yellow wriggly things, ants and other nasties kept at bay. Spray thresholds and windows to create a barrier, works for twelve months!


Take a look at this old thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/73870-insecticide-danger.html


----------

